# Some pictures from yesterday



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Meet Pufflehead









Moonflower









The minibarn/chicken house (notice the eggs under the milk stand!)









And the four pregnant goaties:
Snowbell, Helen, Tessie









Lizzie Lou and Snowbell









Treasure-of-the-Snow "Snowbell" (my baby!  )


















Dorothy









The Bachelor Quarters. L to R: Hans, Kiwi, Flashback, Johnny, and Clancy's tail









Charlie and Arthur (this is from last summer)


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol I love Pufflehead :greengrin: All your animals are beautiful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love them all.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Love the pics!!! I have a hen that looks like Pufflehead, her name is Phillis Diller :laugh:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you Maggie, Pam, and Lost Prairie! Everyone thinks Pufflehead looks so cool except my brother, who says he looks ridiculous.  He is a nice rooster and very much a pet, but he is separate from the other chickens because he gets picked on and goes bald in the middle when he is with them.  Moonflower is with him - she doesn't bully him.  Lost Prairie, he is a white crested black Polish. Is Phillis the same breed?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes Phillis is the same breed


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I have two white-crested black Polish hens. They have the funniest personalities.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Cute pictures! I love your stock


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

That is one wacky roo.
Nice goat you got there. They look like 6 month old kids compared to mine, lol.
I like the dogs. What breed(s)?


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

aawwww cute babies. What kind of chicken is that in the first picture??


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What terrific pictures! I love Pufflehead's name -- and he's so cool looking!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Yes Phillis is the same breed


 
@Mini goat Lover - Pufflehead is funny too!
Thanks, Davyhollow and Jesse. The dogs are Lab/Aussie and Lab/husky.
@Coraxfeather, he is a white crested black Polish. He was a free exotic from Murray McMurray Hatchery. 
Thanks, Mandara! When he was a chick we called him Pufflehead and were going to rename him when we found out if he was a rooster or a hen, but the name stuck.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I love them!

you are lucky you still have green grass!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks!  That last picture is actually from last summer, but we do have some green grass even in winter.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Not fair!  ours is brown and soggy.....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What a great animal family!!!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I had a Phyllis Dillar and a Don King! :greengrin: We ate Don and something else ate PD. We have blue orphs and red-blue WD. Very good layers and very large chickens. They like people too.

Gina


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh beautiful chickens and goats milkmaid!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

What a joy to see your happy fun and beautiful animals. Just being on your farm would be a vacation from stress. -love seeing happy animals. That's a tribute to you and your home.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That is very sweet of you, Merry!


----------

